# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Sjelljet që bezdisin në jetën e një çifti!

## salihaj

Kjo temë ka për qellim të shndritë të gjitha dukuritë të cilat shfaqen në mes burrit dhe gruas si faktor bezdisës ose përçarës, me qellim qe të evitohen sa më shumë, njëkohësisht të krijohen raporte harmonike dhe të shenjta mes bashkëshortëve dhe në familje në përgjithësi. Pasi që çdo kund shkruhet dhe thuhet se familja është e shenjtë, andaj si të tillë e donë bota, por edhe ne e donim. Unë familjen e kam pagëzuar me këtë nocion: “familja është njësi themelore dhe funksionale e një shteti”. Çdo çrregullim i një familje reflektohet edhe në çrregullimin e shtetit. Ndërsa, para një dite në TV. Shqipëria nga psikologu i nderuar, që tani emri nuk me kujtohet thotë: “familja është institucion”, nuk e cekë se institucion i kujt është. Si do çoftë Unë po filloi me një dëshirë: që çdo pjesëmarrje e pjesëmarrëseve në shkrimin e kësaj teme, së pari të jemi të sinqertë, pa ofenduar askush askënd, të gjejmë terminologji adekuate dhe të ndihmonim njëri tjetrin në zgjidhjen sa më të mirë dhe më të përshtatshme të këtij problemi. Pasi që bashkëjetesa e një familje dallon nga familja tjetër, atëherë besoi se kam me qenë edhe një plus i madh dhe shumë interesant për lexuesit të njoftohen me mënyrën e bashkëjetesës në të gjitha vendet aty ku jetohet.   Ja një shembull.
Burrin e bezdisë gruaja kur njëkohësisht vendosë qumështin për ta vluar dhe merr rrobat për ti futë në lavamanë. Duke i futë rrobat në lavamanë, qumështi vlon, derdhet mbi shporet (sobë) elektrik, jo qe merr erë krejt shtëpia, por bezdisë edhe komshinj, sidomos ata qe jetonin në pallat.  Dihet fare mirë rrobat mund të presin nuk prish fare punë. Ndërsa qumështi nuk pret, andaj duhet pritë deri sa qumështi të vlon, pastaj të vërën rrobat në lavaman. 
Këtu bëhet fjalë për bezdisje më shumë teknike qe mund të evitohen.

*Nga pakica bëhet shumica, kokërr kokërr bëhet karrica!*

----------


## jul-linda

> Ja një shembull.
> Burrin e bezdisë gruaja kur njëkohësisht vendosë qumështin për ta vluar dhe merr rrobat për ti futë në lavamanë. Duke i futë rrobat në lavamanë, qumështi vlon, derdhet mbi shporet (sobë) elektrik, jo qe merr erë krejt shtëpia, por bezdisë edhe komshinj, sidomos ata qe jetonin në pallat.  Dihet fare mirë rrobat mund të presin nuk prish fare punë. Ndërsa qumështi nuk pret, andaj duhet pritë deri sa qumështi të vlon, pastaj të vërën rrobat në lavaman. 
> [/B]




epo tani po te ishte burr i mire  do cohej dhe do kujdesej per qumeshtin derisa gruaja te  fuste rrobat ne lavatrice , duke ndihmuar njeri tjetrin krijohen raporte harmonike ne familje ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## salihaj

> epo tani po te ishte burr i mire  do cohej dhe do kujdesej per qumeshtin derisa gruaja te  fuste rrobat ne lavatrice , duke ndihmuar njeri tjetrin krijohen raporte harmonike ne familje ...


Ashtu duhet. Mirëpo a duhet gruaja bile të thotë shiko këtë qumësht  e pastaj të shkoi në banjë për ti futë rrobat në lavaman. Në këtë moment kërkohen dy gjëra, 1. Kur burri është prezent, të obligohet burri dhe 2. Kur gruaja është vet, a të jap përparësi qumështit apo lavamanit? Kjo dukuri nuk është e rrallë, kjo dukuri është shumë e shpeshtë. 
Jul-linda kjo temë kërkon shkëmbim mendimesh për vetëdijesimin e dy palëve e jo për polemikë, apo kundërshtime. Unë mora shembull qumështin dhe lavamanin, se ka edhe raste më drastike. Kur në TV luhet ndonjë telenovelë, qumështi mbi sobë elektrike dhe për te mos humbë ndonjë sekuencë e filmit pa e shikuar, qumështi ose harrohet ose vlon pa e kontrolluar. Ja një thënie e popullit: qumështi është ushqimi më i mirë në botë, por vlon shpejtë. Unë kisha me shtuar se kur e pret vlon me vonesë, kur habitesh vlon shpejtë! Më në fund, kjo temë është në tërësi një kulturës shtëpiake.

----------


## salihaj

Secili njeri duhet ta edukojë vetveten deri në ditën e fumdit.  Massimo d'Azeglio
Askush nuk është aq i egër, sa të mos mund të zbutët.  Latine

----------


## mia@

Burrat behen te bezdisur;
-kur i lene rrobat vend e pavend.
-kur irritohen se i pyet cfare do te deshironin te hanin.
-kur i mbajne pultin e tv ne dore si trofe tere kohen? Ce kane kete fiksim me pultin?

----------


## AnaH_M

gruja behet e bezdisur kur:

pasi e kryej gjellen te teren,pyet- he a ishte e mire? jo sbente hiq po e hengra mezor :buzeqeshje: 

duke e veshur pallton dhe behesh gati per te dal-he do dalish kur do kthehesh

a do dalim sot dikund.

a edhe sonnte do shiqojm futboll

e shum gjera tjera mirepo perseri duhet gjetur nje cfar durimi dhe nuk ben te behet zhurm ne familje sidomos duke i ditur te metat e njeri tjetrit

----------


## salihaj

> Burrat behen te bezdisur;
> -kur i lene rrobat vend e pavend.


Dea   07
Më bëri të qeshem bile shumë, kur burri bezdiset për rroba vend e pa vend. Duke lexuar Nostradamusin, kjo çështje preket në një vend. *Mirëpo, bëhet fjalë për gocat e pa martuara* dhe thotë: Kur goca len takim në terminin e caktuar me të dashurin, para se të shkoi të i dashuri, në dhomën e sajë mund të shikosh vetëm rrëmujë. Nuk i intereson asgjë në at çast, përveç i dashuri. Kur kthehet, nëse ka kaluar ashtu si ka dëshiruar, të gjitha i palosë e bënë paqetë si është më bukur.
Kjo te gruaja e martuar nuk vlen, e tema është pikërisht për gruan dhe burrin. Edhe unë apo kushdo çoftë të kishte hapë këtë temë sidomos për të martuarit ka vend mjaft. Para se ti hy kësaj teme më preferuan ca tema të ndryshme edhe fetare. Unë thash o jahu! Po ne ende nuk po mundem mi zgjedhë problemet tona familjare qe është produkti i yni e jo të shtetit e të Budës, Jezusit, Muhemedit e tj. Ku kanë kaluar shekuj e shekuj, ndërsa ne harronim bezditë apo kënaqësitë e djeshmit.
Në këtë temë kam dëshirë, përveç parashtrimit të problemit, të propozohet se si mund të evitohet një problem i tillë. 

Me edukatën e vet  njeriu mund të ngritet  apo te poshtrohet.  Uatsajana edhe
Leprit mi dhënë raki i thot ukit: "A po me del në mejdan".  Shqipe

----------


## salihaj

Jo bezdi, por budallallëk! Ishte java e dytë e martesës, sipas adetit gruaja duhet të shkoi të prindërit e vetë së pari të qëndroi shtatë ditë. Pas që u kthye nga prindërit, atë natë ktheva shpinën, jo që nuk u përqafa kur erdh, por ramë në një krevat dhe tërë natën nuk u ktheva kah nusja ime! Budallallëk. 

As armiku më i madh nuk mund të sjellë më shumë dëme se edukata, e cila merret gjithë jetën si foshnje. Aristoteli

----------


## riduana

burrin te gruaja e bezdisin
1-Fjalet e shumta(Grua llapazane)
2-Ti nxehet kur vjen vone 
3-Kur eshte genjeshtare dhe sherranjose me te gjithe
Gruajn te burri
1-kur ai eshte nevrik dmth nuk di te flasi me te qeta
2-xheloz
3-pertac
kto jan disa nga me te spikaturat pastaj ka edhe te tjetra me ton

----------


## Izadora

c'fare sjellje te burrit bezdisin gruan?

*as qerpiket nuk i levizin kur ka ndeshje
*kur kerkon pyet per dicka -thote : Si te duash ti
*kur kerkon te lyesh floket -ca ngjyre ti lyej? Une te pelqej keshtu sic je  :ngerdheshje: 
*kur shkon sebashku shopping  ,rri duke pare oren.

----------


## saura

Me besdis kur me kundershton,une dua te shkoj ne det,ai don te shkoj ne mal.
2-Me besdis kur nuk me ben komplimente hahaha
3-Me besdis kur me ven ne dukje manite e mija te vogla ,si psh kur dua te ri njeçik me ju ne forum ose kur e zgjas trukun me ore para se te dalim per te shkuar diku .
4-Me besdis kur vishet elegant ne veshje kurse tek te brençmet nuk e çan shume koken ,çte bej me pelqejne modelet e ndryshme te te mbathurave ......
5-Dua gjithashtu te jete me humor te mire qe ne mengjes ,jo te mi ngri nervat sa zbardh dita ,po te me ngrehen mua ,te me marri me te mira dhe ta kthej çdo gje ne humor.
&-Me besdis ,kur nuk me thote here pas here qe gatuaj mire ,bile dhe me mire se nena e tij .
9-Me besdis kur nuk me blen dhurata supris po me thote shko blei vete kush merret me ty ,ti sa here qe i blej une nuk pelqen asgje .

ps. Kaq me kujtohen tani per tani .....

----------


## Apolloni31

Mendoj se nje burre besdiset pa mase kur i bie celulari dhe nje ze qe i vjen : - Ku je, hajde ne shtepi,,,,,,,,, pastaj vazhdojne zilet bresheri,  megjithese ai ka lene edhe adrese kur ka dale.
Lere pastaj kur burri shkon ne shtepi pasi ka pire dhe nja 6,7,8 birra........

----------


## mia@

> Mendoj se nje burre besdiset pa mase kur i bie celulari dhe nje ze qe i vjen : - Ku je, hajde ne shtepi,,,,,,,,, pastaj vazhdojne zilet bresheri,  megjithese ai ka lene edhe adrese kur ka dale.


Burri le adrese, por jo orar. Dalja ju dihet, ardhja...
Pastaj vet e keni fajin se po te mos thoni vij per 15 min dhe ai 15 min. kthehet ne nje ore,  apo disa ore ,normal gruaja do marri prape se behet merak mos i ka ndodh ndonjegje tuj ardh per ne shtepi.

Edhe ju burrat s'ngeleni prapa. Kur dalim ne filloni ju avazin e zileve hahaaaaa.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Kjo temë ka për qellim të shndritë të gjitha dukuritë të cilat shfaqen në mes burrit dhe gruas si faktor bezdisës ose përçarës, me qellim qe të evitohen sa më shumë, njëkohësisht të krijohen raporte harmonike dhe të shenjta mes bashkëshortëve dhe në familje në përgjithësi. Pasi që çdo kund shkruhet dhe thuhet se familja është e shenjtë, andaj si të tillë e donë bota, por edhe ne e donim. Unë familjen e kam pagëzuar me këtë nocion: “familja është njësi themelore dhe funksionale e një shteti”. Çdo çrregullim i një familje reflektohet edhe në çrregullimin e shtetit. Ndërsa, para një dite në TV. Shqipëria nga psikologu i nderuar, që tani emri nuk me kujtohet thotë: “familja është institucion”, nuk e cekë se institucion i kujt është. Si do çoftë Unë po filloi me një dëshirë: që çdo pjesëmarrje e pjesëmarrëseve në shkrimin e kësaj teme, së pari të jemi të sinqertë, pa ofenduar askush askënd, të gjejmë terminologji adekuate dhe të ndihmonim njëri tjetrin në zgjidhjen sa më të mirë dhe më të përshtatshme të këtij problemi. Pasi që bashkëjetesa e një familje dallon nga familja tjetër, atëherë besoi se kam me qenë edhe një plus i madh dhe shumë interesant për lexuesit të njoftohen me mënyrën e bashkëjetesës në të gjitha vendet aty ku jetohet.   Ja një shembull.
> Burrin e bezdisë gruaja kur njëkohësisht vendosë qumështin për ta vluar dhe merr rrobat për ti futë në lavamanë. Duke i futë rrobat në lavamanë, qumështi vlon, derdhet mbi shporet (sobë) elektrik, jo qe merr erë krejt shtëpia, por bezdisë edhe komshinj, sidomos ata qe jetonin në pallat.  Dihet fare mirë rrobat mund të presin nuk prish fare punë. Ndërsa qumështi nuk pret, andaj duhet pritë deri sa qumështi të vlon, pastaj të vërën rrobat në lavaman. 
> Këtu bëhet fjalë për bezdisje më shumë teknike qe mund të evitohen.
> 
> *Nga pakica bëhet shumica, kokërr kokërr bëhet karrica!*



Familja ka qenë dhe është institucion. 

Për të kuptuar pse familja është institution duhet ndaluar tek përkufizimi dhe analizmi i vetë fjalës institucion. 




> Le mot institution (institutum in.), du latin instituo (établir, instituer) désigne une structure d'organisation d'origine humaine et destinée à s'inscrire dans la durée. Il a un sens.
> fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institution 
> 
> Fjala institucion vjen nga latinishtja « instituo » (vensdosje, instalim, ndërtim, fixim) përshkruan një strukturë organizimi me orgjinë njerezore dhe  të destinuar të ekzistojë në kohëzgjatje. Ka një drejtim, kuptim.


A  nuk është familja vendosje, instalim, ndërtim, fixim, pra strukturë organizimi me origjinë njerëzore e destinuar të ekzistojë në kohëzgjtje ? 
A nuk ka familja një drejtim, një kuptim ekzistence ?




> Sur le plan de la sociologie, une institution désigne une structure sociale (ou un système de relations sociales) dotée d'une certaine stabilité dans le temps. Une définition plus élégante consiste à dire qu'une institution est une règle du jeu acceptée socialement.
> fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Institution_(sociologie) 
> 
> Ne planin sociologjik, një institucion përshkruan një strukturë sociale ( ose një sistem marrëdhëniesh sociale) përbërë nga një lloj stabiliteti në kohë. Një përkufizim më elegant do të thote që një institution është rregull loje pranuar socialisht (shoqërisht).


A nuk përbën familja një sistem marredhëniesh sociale të përbëra nga një lloj stabiliteti në kohë ? 
A nuk është familja rregull loje pranuar socialisht ? 




> Action par laquelle on institue, on établit
> fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/institution 
> 
> Aksion nëpërmjet të cilit  ndërtohemi ( formohemi).


A nuk ndërtohemi (formohemi) në familje që nga ndërtimi physiologjik ( rritja fizike) e deri tek ndërtimi intelktual, afektiv, moral, etik dhe psikologjik ?




> institutions - Les règles et les normes qui régissent comment les gens au sein de sociétés vivent, fonctionnent, et agissent les uns par rapport aux autres. ...
> adaptation.nrcan.gc.ca/assess/2007/ch11/index_f.php 
> 
> institution- rregullat dhe normat e vendosura që menaxhojnë veprimet e njerëzve në gjirin e shoqërive ku jetojnë, veprojnë dhe reagojnë njëri në lidhje me tjetrin /tjerët.


A nuk ka çdo familje rregullat dhe normat e veta të cilat menaxhojnë veprimet e njerezve që përbëjnë familjen dhe veprim-reagimet e njerit në lidhje me jetrin ? 
Mjafton shprehja popullore që « çdo familje ka rregullat dhe zakonet e vata » për të kuptuar këtë përkufizim. 

*****
*Pra, familja është instituticion. Madje më i fuqishmi që ka ekzistuar dhe ekziston!*

Ndryshimi është, se në ditët e sotme flitet për familje çiftore, bazuar në interesat dhe mirëqënien e çiftit ndërtuar e fituar nga vetë çifti. Në vitet e shkuara flitej për familje tadicionale bazuar në interesat dhe mirëqënien e familjes së zgjeruar si dhe në të mirart materiale të trashëguara.





> Ja një shembull.
> Burrin e bezdisë gruaja kur njëkohësisht vendosë qumështin për ta vluar dhe merr rrobat për ti futë në lavamanë. Duke i futë rrobat në lavamanë, qumështi vlon, derdhet mbi shporet (sobë) elektrik, jo qe merr erë krejt shtëpia, por bezdisë edhe komshinj, sidomos ata qe jetonin në pallat.  Dihet fare mirë rrobat mund të presin nuk prish fare punë. Ndërsa qumështi nuk pret, andaj duhet pritë deri sa qumështi të vlon, pastaj të vërën rrobat në lavaman. 
> Këtu bëhet fjalë për bezdisje më shumë teknike qe mund të evitohen.
> 
> *Nga pakica bëhet shumica, kokërr kokërr bëhet karrica!*



Mos vallë burri vdes nëse ruan qumështin derisa të vlojë ndërkohë që gruaja merret me diçka tjetër?

Mos vallë prishet instituioni kanunor po të heqë burri qumështin nga zjarri? 

Mos vallë nuk quhet më familje po hoqi burri qumështin nga zjarri? 




> Zgjohuni burra. Jetojmë në shekulline 21. Shekull ku roli i burrit ka marrë luhatjet më të mëdha. Madje dhe indentitet janë vënë në pikëpyetje.


Këtë këtu më sipër nuk e kam thënë unë, por profesori ynë i politikës familjare, sociolog dhe analist i njohur në vendin ku jetoj. 



Pershëndetje 

Elna.

----------


## salihaj

Mirë, plotësisht pajtohem që duhet edhe burri të kujdesët për qumështin. Por kur gruaja hynë në një dhomë kyç dritën, del nga dhoma nuk e fikë atë. Hynë po ashtu në tjetër dhomë, kyç dritën, por nuk e fikë, po ashtu në banjë, në korridor e gjetiu! A duhet burri të ngelë kujdestar dhe ti fikë dritat pas gruaje? Po ashtu kyç sobën elektrike, si më parë edh këtu duhet burri të ngelë kujdestar?  Hapë rubinetin e ujit për pastrim sysh, apo për diç tjetër edhe aty të ngelë burri kujdestar?  Kjo është dukuri i kur është e përhershme. *A ju bezdisë juve? Mua po!!!  * 

*As e dua, as e drua, po e kam grua e duhet me degjua.  Shqipe*

----------


## salihaj

> Burrat nuk duhet ta hapin gojen per keto difekte te vogla te grave.....hahaha
> nqs nuk duan qe ti presi hakmarrja me vone hahahaha......


Ne i thonim siguresë një paimi shumë të vockël, qe ve kontekt për mes çilsit të makinës me baterinë e makinës, për ta nisë makinën. Vetëm ajo siguresë e vockël nuëse nuk është në vend , apo është dëmtuar e terë makina e mija eurove nuk lëvizë.

----------


## mia@

> Ka mbaruar ai burr  kur  gruja ja din orarin kur hyn dhe del...,ku shkon e ne sa ora kthehet.


Pse ju bie krenaria juve?! Normal keshtu eshte kur e shikon gruan si pronen tende.
E doni vetem t'ju sherbeje juve, dhe t'ju rrisi kalamajt. Respekti eshte reciprok. Nese e trajton gruan jo sic e meriton mos prit qe dhe ajo te te respektoje ty. Ka ikur ajo kohe ku gruaja vetem bindej dhe se hapte gojen para burrit. Nje nga arsyet pse po ndodhin divorcet. Mospershtatja e mentalitetiteteve.

----------


## salihaj

Qysh se në fillim kam shkruar, të cekën bezditë e dy palëve për tu korigjuar sa ma mirë si burri ashtu gruaja. E mos të flitet tani: "jo vall për asgjë më lëshoi gruaja", apo e kundërta.
Terë kohën një grua mu ankonte në prezencën e burrit të vet se asgjë nuk dinë të rregulloi në shtëpi. Më në fund tregoi rastin e lavamanit. Gruaja thotë: "Blemë një lavaman të ri, lavamani ishte bllokuar me shufra siguruese për të mos u dëmtuar gjatë transportit. Kur e sjellëm në shtëpi, unë i thoja burrit: "duhet çbllokuar lavamanin", ai thoshte: "jo more ky është i ri nga fabrika, andaj vetëm duhet kyç në korent". Kyçem lavamanin në korent, lavamani ashtu i bllokuar fillon të tymosë, gruaja shpejt e hjek lavamanin nga rrjeti elektrik dhe e shpeton. Kur e hapë pasë, hjek shufrat siguruese të drurit dhe lavamani çbllokohet dhe fillon të funksionoi normal pasi qe kyqet në korent. Kjo ka ndodhë në vitin 2008. Mos harroni që gruaja në fjalë ka përfunduar ne litar!

*"Deveja është rrëxuar nga lëkura e lepurit" Popullore*

----------


## salihaj

> Familja ka qenë dhe është institucion. 
> Për të kuptuar pse familja është institution duhet ndaluar tek përkufizimi dhe analizmi i vetë fjalës institucion. 
> A  nuk është familja vendosje, instalim, ndërtim, fixim, pra strukturë organizimi me origjinë njerëzore e destinuar të ekzistojë në kohëzgjtje ? 
> A nuk ka familja një drejtim, një kuptim ekzistence ?
> A nuk përbën familja një sistem marredhëniesh sociale të përbëra nga një lloj stabiliteti në kohë ? 
> A nuk është familja rregull loje pranuar socialisht ? 
> A nuk ndërtohemi (formohemi) në familje që nga ndërtimi physiologjik ( rritja fizike) e deri tek ndërtimi intelktual, afektiv, moral, etik dhe psikologjik ?
> A nuk ka çdo familje rregullat dhe normat e veta të cilat menaxhojnë veprimet e njerezve që përbëjnë familjen dhe veprim-reagimet e njerit në lidhje me jetrin ? 
> Mjafton shprehja popullore që « çdo familje ka rregullat dhe zakonet e vata » për të kuptuar këtë përkufizim. 
> ...


Unë jam më së i bindur se as gruaja e as burri nuk vdes nga derdhja e qumështit, apo edhe mos me pirë fare, nuk besoi që do vdes asnjëri. Shkrimi i juaj më ka pëlqyer shumë, mirëpo pas marrjes së opinionit në tërësi për këtë temë, ky shkrim edhe shkrimin që do e bëjë unë do kontribuon shumë. Ju keni shkruar në aspekt sociologjik (social). Ndërsa,  unë me siguri ashtu si e kam filluar në aspekt biologjik do e përfundoi po me ligje biologjike, psikologjike dhe sociale.

----------


## Daniel Maker

Kur te pickon.
Kur thot "iiii shife sa e madhe ajo pucra hajt ta shtyp" edhe se ska gjo e te bon nje shenj tatuazh per jet.
Kur te merr ne telefon me numer mcef me nigju a je apo jo ne nje fest edhe se i ke thon jam ne shpi.

----------

